
Show HN: Debug Dockerized Go application using debugger and Hot-Reload - moshebe
https://github.com/moshebe/gebug
======
romshiri
That’s super useful. I wish I had something like that for other platforms - do
you plan to support other environments in the future (like Node.js)?

~~~
moshebe
Thanks. Actually, I considered make it a generic platform but then I decided
to focus on Go applications and check how things work and make the adoptions
according to the users' feedback. Your suggestion is on my backlog and I'd
like if you open an issue for that in the repository.

------
dorazouri
Awesome! Super useful and fights some good old pains

------
talhof8
Super cool. Already saw this on Github actually. It'd be awesome if it
supports remote containers as well.

~~~
moshebe
Thanks. Please note I replied on the issue you have opened. Sound like a good
idea I'd be happy if you will help with the development of this feature.

~~~
talhof8
Curious about did you come up with this project. I had similar issue when
needed to debug a remote Go container on one of my dev machines. Needed to
build & push a 800MB image every single time.

